# Need new Rotors :(



## bwalker (Sep 30, 2011)

So took my car to the dealer to check some things out since I have a warranty. Turns out the moron before me replaced the rotors and didnt have them machined properly. Fantastic right? The dealer told me it would be around 2000 for them to do it, but I should do it myself to save money and get higher quality products. So the question is.

Which Brand/ Rotors should I get? I need front and back.

So far no performance mods done. And I probably wont do any ever anyways but I wouldnt mind having performance quality gear. 

Let me know what you guys think or have done. 

THanks :cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Your dealer is lying to you. Nobody turns a new rotor. $2000 grand for $300 worth of rotors? I checked my price at napa. $86 a peice for front $60 a peice for rear Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

$2000? Wow i hope they have lube. Just do it yourself or have a friend help/do it. They are pretty simple and straight forward on these cars. Its not rocket science. And yeah machining a new rotor is bullsh.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

*$210 shipped for an 04* PONTIAC GTO 04 2004 PERFORMANCE BRAKE ROTORS AND CERAMIC PADS FRONT and REAR LS1 | eBay
*$280 shipped for an 05/06* PONTIAC GTO 05 06 2005 2006 PERFORMANCE BRAKE ROTORS AND PADS FRONT and REAR LS2 | eBay

eBay seller is BrakeMotive76

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/just-installed-ebay-brakes-my-experienec-28620/


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

DO NOT PAY 2K DOLLARS!

Take your lug nuts off. Pull the rim off. Remove the Brake Caliper, rotor slides right off. My shop I get my brakes changed at. They change out my rotors for no cost, because it is so easy. They just slide them on during a brake change.

Here are some Links for Rotor+Pads kits.

Slotted Drilled Front & Back

Drilled ONLY Front & Back

Drilled & Slotted: You may go through pads faster. They bite harder.
Drilled only: Nice upgrade from Stock in my opinion. Pads seem to last longer.
Both Drilled & Slotted Rotors will be a bit louder than a typical flat surface.

I have purchased these rotors for my Probe. And I had good luck with them.


TAKE IT EASY. Avoid braking hard until you break the rotors in, you risk warping them if you do not break them in. I did it once...

Good Luck.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 30, 2011)

I was planning on doing them myself I didnt mean to make it sound like the dealer was going to do them. And I have no idea what the person did before me but all We know is the rotors that are on were not drilled properly, people do dumb things and they need to be replaced. 

The rotors I have on currently are drilled and slotted and I did enjoy them, although they werent drilled right like i said No idea what happened there. Whats better then drilled and slotted or just drilled?
THanks for the help tho!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A lot of the cheaper drilled can develop cracks where they are drilled. Slotted isn't prone to it but can be noisy and wear pads faster. Just plain flat ones can stop 98% of people just fine with good pads.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

Slotted & Drilled are better.

But they wear faster, slightly...

Just go bone stock if you cant decide.

In my humble opinion, it does not matter at all. I assume your a daily driver, who likes to gas it up at WOT for fun.

If that is the case get whatever.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

Check this thread out.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/just-installed-ebay-brakes-my-experienec-28620/index3.html#post311900


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I needed new front rotors because I had steering wheel shakes when braking due to warped rotors. So I bought these couple weeks ago and put them on recently from ebay:

Pontiac GTO 05 06 Brake Rotors and Ceramic Pads Front | eBay

Now these are oem stock replacements blank rotors with ceramic pads and they work great no more shakes just smooth now.

Now slotted/drilled whatever are cool but depends how, why, you'll be using those for.

I use to race dirt bikes back in my younger days and the brake disk's where drilled and or slotted by default because it lets heat/gases escape when your riding hard in racing conditions and they are little bit lighter too. So those are the advantages pretty much. Ohh also they look kind of better too and cool. Well the key word here is "racing" right...


If your just a daily driver blank style rotors are fine because they actually are quieter, stop better due to more contact surface on the pads, they don't tend to wear pads out faster too. Now the disadvantage to blanks is if your getting all crazy and racing, autocrossing the whole day then it can fade when braking, that's where the slotted/drilled rotors will make that difference to eliminate that issue, but that's if the rotors are super glowing red hot.

In racing conditions when the race is over they change out the old brakes and put on new ones so that's why when racing there's no issue in using lighter rotors and such.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just remove the rotors on the car and have them turned.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

dba rotors; you can get oem performance, drilled, slotted, drilled&slotted, whatever you like. DBA seems to be the preferred rotors for our cars. Someone correct me if i am wrong.
I went with EBC pads. Hawks are good, too. EBC has a couple different pad compounds. again, you can choose from oem performing pads, to street, to track, to drag. All depending on your driving habits.
I went with dba xs series rotors and ebc redstuffs. I also have stoptech ss brake lines. I liked the stoptech; they have a teflon coating to prevent rusting of the steel braid. I'm not sure but i dont think the russels have this; albeit a little more pricey I happily made the trade.
Stoptech also makes good rotors, my buddy just put some slotted stoptechs on his car and he's happy with them. you might be more interested in these as they are much MUCH cheaper than the dbas and will still provide you with improved braking. Also, new brake fluid would be a good move. I recommend amsoil as their fluid has a great temperature capability range.


----------

